# Emergency Heat runs all the time



## photogoat (Dec 23, 2008)

the unit is a Goodman all electric heat pump. If the breaker is on, the fan and emergency heat is running.

Even with the thermostat turned off. Which was just replaced by the way, hoping to fix the problem.

I disconnected the W and E inside the cabin of the emergency elements. no help. disconnected to the low voltage Defrost at the compressor. Kept running. It runs with the heat and cool also.

Is this a stuck relay? A switched wire? Cant decipher diagram at relay near heating elements. Could it be a relay at the compressor?

please help!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

_Hmmmmm...._

Did it run PRIOR to the installation of the New T-Stat?????

If not...The simplest route to the problem is the last change made.

MISWIRED T-Stat was the first thing that came to mind to me before reading the rest of the post.

The other is a bad Sensor/Switch or PC Board.


----------



## photogoat (Dec 23, 2008)

its ran this way since we got the house last year. i unhooked the aux for the summer but now i need it.

the t-stat isn't the problem.. how do i test the defrost board, or maybe its getting its power straight from the breaker.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Call the HVAC guy and be sure to offer him some hot cocoa.




.


----------



## photogoat (Dec 23, 2008)

i took the two low voltage wires off of the double switch relay at the heating elements, and the fan and elements stayed on. So I am assuming that the relay is welded shut and is bypassing all commands from the thermostat and defrost protocols. I guess I'll buy a new relay.?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

photogoat said:


> i took the two low voltage wires off of the double switch relay at the heating elements, and the fan and elements stayed on. So I am assuming that the relay is welded shut and is bypassing all commands from the thermostat and defrost protocols. I guess I'll buy a new relay.?



Flick all the relays as if you were flicking someones ear.

They are electro-mechanical and do have a moving part. Sometimes that is all it takes for the *quick fix* (not repair).

Little Blue ones. Little Black ones and some 1x1x1's probably. They are often clustered (located in a group).


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Usually, if a relay sticks once, it is going to stick again. One might as well replace it. We call the relays, that energize the elements, sequencers. There is a thermal disc that heats up when energized (24volts) in the sequencer. That disc is what closes the contacts between line volts and the element. Some furnaces have the relays on the control board. Just from what I have read, I think Photogoat is on the money.


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> Usually, if a relay sticks once, it is going to stick again. One might as well replace it. We call the relays, that energize the elements, sequencers. There is a thermal disc that heats up when energized (24volts) in the sequencer. That disc is what closes the contacts between line volts and the element. Some furnaces have the relays on the control board. Just from what I have read, I think Photogoat is on the money.


what is the make and model of this heat pump?


----------



## Verbal (Jul 9, 2008)

erase this


----------



## photogoat (Dec 23, 2008)

it worked! i ordered a new double pole double throw relay, and it fixed it. the new one made a clickedy sound when i shook it, and flipped when i touch a 9V to it. the old one acted like a rock. thanks for the inspiration everyone.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Good for you.


----------



## photogoat (Dec 23, 2008)

*Update: It didn't fix it...*

True the old relay was stuck but the one a HVAC pro gave me was the wrong type. It doesn't connect the wires in the right config. I banged on the old one until it became unstuck and hooked it back up, but it just buzzes and doesn't stay in contact anymore.

This new one looks the same on the outside but the diagram is different, didn't think anything of it at the time. But when it got cold again, I noticed I had no Emergency heat. I used my Ohm meter to see how this new one worked and its way different. So now we are cold on New Years Day when everything is closed. You can bet I will take my Ohm meter to the supply house when I go to buy another one.

Arggh


----------



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

*wow*

Wouldn't that have been a lot easier if you just called a professional?


----------



## Dr Heat (Dec 25, 2008)

westernhvac said:


> Wouldn't that have been a lot easier if you just called a professional?


But pros charge too much don't you know anything?


----------

